
100% Free Machine Learning Course - gscode
https://gscode.in/machine-learning/
======
twomoretime
Call me old school but after watching numerous people try and fail to learn
online with courses and especially YouTube videos, I'm pretty convinced that
to learn ideally people need to read textbooks.

This isn't a question of learning styles - and I do believe that online
courses and videos are valuable supplementary materials. But none of them
compare in richness and direction to a well written and organized book.

